# drifting on Real TV



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey did anybody watch real tv tonight...they had some videos of an "illegal street race" in japan. they werent racing at all they were just having a bunch of guys go drifting around this one corner....one guy clipped the wall going in and ripped off his front bumper lol...anyways if you didnt see it, it was cool


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yes i just saw that.. in yokohama. it pissed me off cuz they said "drifting is done by pulling the e-brake at high speeds on a curve" umm..no.. there are a lot of other ways of drifting..pulling the e-brake is one of the easiest way to do it.. that's how honda drivers TRY to "drift" in their civics..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

FF drifting is known as the "ass drag"


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Why drift? For kicks? Seems to eat tires and brake pads.

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea there were some annoyances but it was still cool to see...and yea i guess it would be just for the kicks ....it kinda annoyed me how they called it an illegal street race....they kinda looked like they were just screwin around to me lol


----------



## sniperboss (Jun 19, 2003)

Why Drift?..... Why eat? Why sleep? Why drive if your not going to make it interesting... you should try next time you drive around and you come across a nice swooping turn/curve and no one is around.... try to drift it without drawing attentionto yourself, and when you achieve this moment of bliss when you complete that drift, then you will truely understand why we drift....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shut up snipoerboss u can't even drive...

oh wait wasn't that on u on real tv of course it was...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what do you mean by "why *WE* drift".. who's we?? once again, don't drift/race in the streets.. especially if you don't know what you are doing..you may think all you do is floor the car around a corner to kick out the tail and drift... umm..no.. there are at least 20 different ways to drift and each takes a lot of practice/work. if drifting was that easy, hell, there would be as many "drifters" as ricers..


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey vspec chill man....i think by "we" he just means drifters. and whats so bad about street races?...the nearest track is like an hour or so away and plus ive never seen an ad or anything even remotely close for sanctioned meets for drifting...so if nobodys around that you can hit and you have a nice area, why not?... we wanna have fun man


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

(shh..i'm just bashing on sniperboss..)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

sniperboss is just some dipshit that likes to call himseld a "drifter", but completely ignores any post that flames him. he knows he cant drift, hell, he probably cant even drive, so he never backs up his bullshit stories


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tru dat ignores everything completely! oh look people are flaming me cuz i don't got any proof i'll just post obut drifting in another thread lah lah lah lah


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

we should ban him


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Does he have to wait till it rains so he can actually break traction?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA..

a guy that calls himself a drifter is driving along. there's a curve coming up and there are no traffic around.. he decides to "drift" around the corner.. he speeds up and pulls the e-brake since that's the only way he knows of drifting. the car just stopped..no losing traction, no skidding, not even a squeek from the tires.. he is mad.. he backs up out of the corner, parks on the side of the street, pops his trunk and pulls out a few bottles of engine oil. he makes sure that nobody is looking and slyly appliles the oil all over the asphalt. after he has done his job, he gets back in the car, backs up and tries to drift again. he speeds up and pulls the e-brake in the corner. "OH SHIT!!!" his car drifts..wait, "slips" might be a better word here.. he slips across the pavement, hits a rather large curb, flips the car over and crashes into a house.

now let's all point and laugh: sniper boss <---


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

LOL hahahahhahah


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahahahahahahaha. and here he is ignoring us again as well.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

omg that was good shit. 

i hate posers. i kno that im not a real drifter but i try. but its hella bad ass to heel toe drift the exit on my block tho.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

huh??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

does ur car have a RB and nitrous and H20 injection? 

if so... imma call u sniperboss


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

he actually said that?!?!lmao but i got a straight up ka...want an rb....


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Jesus, you guys are evil here sometimes. Did that guy REALLY say that?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yup.. lemme find some quotes from him..



> *i wish i still had plans for my 180sx... its hard to upgrade my fabulous car.. red top Sr20, t3/t4 turbo set up, h2o injection, NOS, tein fully adjustable suspension, tomei cylinder head components, custom exhaust, 180 tail lights, and custom FMIC.... my shit IS THE SHIT!!! one of a kind drifter in Missouri..*


this gets a nice bucket of "stop BS'ing and STFU sniperboss"  and we already made fun of this post.. like, "yes, we know how you need nitrous to kick the tail out in a drift.." and "you don't have enuff suspension mods to be a drifter.. where are your brake/wheel upgrades??" me and 93ser had some fun with this one 



> *You ever try drifting on street roads? i pop tires like every week so far this summer just showing off to ppl and V8's ... town streets suck ass and ppl need to stop littering.*


another STFU sniperboss



> *I got a custom set up with only like 450 watts going to a sub that is placed where the rear seats were and my back winshield doesn't rattle at all.... but thats only me...*


yes, we know how all famous drifters go all out on sound systems.. its cause they need the extra weight in the back yo!!



> *Water injection is good if you are planning on big boost... while fmic is good for constant boost pressure but if you are building a driftcar like i did you might want it for the heavy work loads you put on the engine.. i think it works great.. i recomend to all who are running more than 350 hp to wheels on high boost levels...*


he says it like as if he actually has a drifter and knows what he's talking about..  



> *Hand made cold air intakes are the best... mine is a piece of gutter tubing hooked up to a [email protected] filter 300zx style... i got like 7 hp at the wheels... and it cost me 35 dollars to make....*


why have such a shiaty cai for such a nice drifter??

do you see why sniperboss is such a *** and why we make so much fun of him???


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i see him

i see him from a mile away


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright, how many of you wanna make a bet that sniperboss also has an automatic? i say it's not a 5spd manual, it's an automatic. any takers?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2003)

wow. ppl whoi think their drifting. I'm not a top level drifter but I am a drifter. im on a team that so far has 3 dori cars. I had (due to an unfortunate meeting with an suv= i hate suvs) a 90' 240sx fastback w/ lsd, port n polished, adv. timing and stage 1 clutch. my friend has a 240sx w/ a 95 engine lsd, and super hicas (now disconnected). My other firend has a Hachi- go (1985 corolla rwd).
we all drift, not just screeching tires, i preferably clutch kick, not just gas it when i hit a corner. I'mtired of posing lil integras who wanna b on our team tellin us they drift. yeah rite.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

hey it sounds like u got a nice set-up on ur 240. i jus wish i had enough money for an sr so i could do sum good mods... i guess i gotta stick with my 2 degrees camber and soon to be goldline springs..


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *FF drifting is known as the "ass drag"  *


Yup! FF drifting is ass dragging!
But in theory and using practical physical concepts. Then anything is possible!! You just gotta know how to work the magic!
Let see how we can FF drift...
Take for example this kid! LOL!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i dont know if you would call that FF. that's like mid-engine, front drive. there's a first!


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

LOL!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that still amazes me everytime i see that though 
that kid is talented


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

fuk doods.. that's drift/drag when he was an itty bitty child


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

LOL again!


----------



## TonyO (Jul 15, 2003)

man yall r just wrong lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

itty bitty i still am  
i got the azn sydrom can't grow


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

i just saw this thread, hha, funny stuff. i see sniperboss struck again


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

lol this is 4 all drifting haterz why drag? ur wasting ass ahaha much tire ass hahahaha drifting well u haterz all yall know how to do is go --------- yea thats BORING!!!!!!!!!! but anyways is how much u like doing it I mean shit the first time I was getting head from my lovely wife and shit not only head is GOOD YEA but anyways I did not mean to get sideways but guess what I got hook on it and I got better at it and now I drift in highways HIGH SPEED DRIFT BABY MY WIFE SAID I HAVE HUGE BALLS WHO ELSE those that HEAR MY OUT U HATERZ I CHALLENGE U PEACE, I love all yall drifters lets keep it up be safe and may the force between ur legs be with ya


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

JESUS that kid has :balls: u see the pedestrian JESUS thats dangerous hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

dude, drifter-j needs to get BANNED.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think he is high/drunk 24/7


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

huh 93blackser u should get banned 240 NOT SER or whatever crap u drive and no I dont drick(right) dont smoke hell no


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he has a 89 240sx, says the sig guess u don't read  

and ur post i can't understand it


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's cause he is drunk...from non-alcoholic beer


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol or he is uneducated and tries to pass as if he is drunk


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Daymn, I leave for three weeks, come back and there's new faces and new faces getting bashed. Interesting new colour scheme for the forum. I hate having to live without computers. (Couldn't find a damn library in St. Louis!)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yes, you missed a lot. do a search for SNIPERBOSS if you want some good laughs. we had some fun with him. 

but anywho, who wants to go in with me and get Hooked On Phonics for Drifter-J for his birthday with me? anyone in on it? he could sure as hell use it!


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

yeah, i've heard a little bit about sniperboss and how he brags about shit he doesn't have. wasn't he also bragging about his drifting skills (or lack-there-of)?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yes  me and 93ser had a lot of fun with him

i'll pitch in a dollar or two for drifter j's "huked on foniks"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'll deliver it to him since he is in fort worth and i'm in dallas  
hmmm anohter mafia member...maybe


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you should start a new thread in the general forum looking for mafia members


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Gripen said:


> *yeah, i've heard a little bit about sniperboss and how he brags about shit he doesn't have. wasn't he also bragging about his drifting skills (or lack-there-of)? *


once, i drifted all the way from australia to south america to run from the cops, true story.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

depends on how you use the word "drifting" also...


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

hehe, yer my camry(work car) drifts... like a boat. i get seasick sometimes.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

FF's don't drift, they ass drag, looks very ghetto


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

enter sarcasm.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

enter sniperboss

j/k


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Ok, one car that's pretty much impossible to drift (out of personal experience) is an AE101 Corolla w/ 4A-FE. What ever you do, don't take a two-lane 90 degree turn at 50 (when its suppose to be 15) when it's raining... I did make the turn before, twice actually... but one was dry the other was wet (but i was only traveling at 30 at the time).

One of my life's many stupid mistakes. My only accident ever too...


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *sniperboss is just some dipshit that likes to call himseld a "drifter", but completely ignores any post that flames him. he knows he cant drift, hell, he probably cant even drive, so he never backs up his bullshit stories *


do you drift?
if so we have to roll...since you are in the area


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

umm... who doesnt like to get sidewayz around a corner or two thats why I bought a RWD if I didnt want to I would have kept my Integra that I dropped 5K into...Damn shame


----------



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

uhhh...sounds like this is a fight to see who is a legit drifter, but no way to prove any of it. However, I will agree that sniperboss is a crock of shite, and that drifter-j needs to simmer down with his mad dope foniks skills. LOL, this thread is funny.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I'm more into road racing like the Touring Cars on Speed Channel (whenever they don't show that NASCAR shit), but i wouldn't mind trying out drifting (controlled).

I just need to find a proper vehicle first. There's a woman selling a 93 240sx hatch for 2750, got a large dent on the front left corner, but looks good otherwise. The hatch would be nice, but my heart is still set on the coupe. Actually, I don't know which one I would want, the 240sx coupe or the 91 FC3S RX7 (N/A) being sold just a few miles from my home... I dunno, rotaries are quite tempting, and with no turbos to blow the apex seals, they're quite durable...

BTW- anyone know what NASCAR stands for? (I think i may have told this before, but i'll do it again for the new members)

Non Athletic Sport Created Around ********


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Gorilla Salad said:


> *uhhh...sounds like this is a fight to see who is a legit drifter, but no way to prove any of it. However, I will agree that sniperboss is a crock of shite, and that drifter-j needs to simmer down with his mad dope foniks skills. LOL, this thread is funny. *



LOL, thats one of the funniest things i've heard in awhile


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Gripen said:


> I just need to find a proper vehicle first. There's a woman selling a 93 240sx hatch for 2750, got a large dent on the front left corner, but looks good otherwise. The hatch would be nice, but my heart is still set on the coupe. Actually, I don't know which one I would want, the 240sx coupe or the 91 FC3S RX7 (N/A) being sold just a few miles from my home... I dunno, rotaries are quite tempting, and with no turbos to blow the apex seals, they're quite durable...


if you want to drift you will probably need to go a car with high power down low - generally this is a car with a smallish quick spool-up turbo like a silvia with an HKS GT2510 or a supercharged car like the 4agze sprinter or trueno. Unless its a D1 drift car, they arent usually super powerful, just enough to lose traction at low speed and rpm

N/A's generally arent the best because of the powerband being in very high revs. You can get most rear wheel drive cars to drift though with the correct speed and technique. Ive seen a Holden Gemini (weak as 1.6 NA) drift in the wet...


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Well, i'm not gonna be competing in drifting events, i know that for drifting, its best to have torque down low. That's why the KA or SR would be a good choice. However, there aren't any drifting events taking place around here (lack of any import scene cept Hot Import Nights and the one tuning shop near here). We do, however, have a track in seattle. So, normal racing would be easier to enter into. But hey, I don't think i'll have the money till maybe this winter for a car, so i'll decide then.


----------

